# Colorado Question's



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

So my personal ideal BOL is in Colorado, now for those that know about CO. or have lived there I have a question for you.

I have been looking at living around Canon City, CO.
Is this an area that you would consider living in?
There is some great land out there that is nicely secluded for great price.
If you would or would not please list why or why not.

Shammua


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Shammua,
Colorado is beautiful country. Canon City is a great little town as well. I personally would consider another area to live on a long term basis though. Year round water access might be challenging and it is really close to the prision. I'd look for a place further west. Salida prehaps, Buena Vista maybe, even Fairplay would be good. You can find seclusion, its only a short trek to real wilderness and a lot of running water. 
Take care,
Moose


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I've spent alot of time in CO (my sons live there). Great hunting(but can be crowded). Great place to visit. I've zero desire to actually live there. Most areas are very cold with a LOT of snow in the winter. The place is being over run with liberals(ok if you lean that way). Tourists clog the roads in summer. Very pretty in most areas. Like everywhere it has its good and bad points. Did I mention the forest fires? Bad drought going on right now.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Canon City is nice. Just make sure before you buy you actually visit the property and find a water source. Just about any spot in western CO has amazing views that look great online but finding water can be tough in some areas. SW Colorado by Durango has lots of water but is also quite snowy so people there prep just by location needs. Out side of the front range (Pueblo to Ft. Collins) most of the state is sparcely populated. Another place to look is along the Arkansas river farming areas in SE Colorado. Land there is very very cheap and it has great farming potential. It also doesn't get as cold and snowy in the winter.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My impression of Colorado. Very beautiful place, over crowded, liberal populated, not a good survival location. Vacation spot, the state attracts transients. Hippies, yuppies, new rich, celebrities, self designated important. The new California!!!!!!

I can think of 1000 other places to go that would be better.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Tweto said:


> My impression of Colorado. Very beautiful place, over crowded, liberal populated, not a good survival location. Vacation spot, the state attracts transients. Hippies, yuppies, new rich, celebrities, self designated important. The new California!!!!!!
> 
> I can think of 1000 other places to go that would be better.


Well how rude!! Its not that liberal. But we do get a lot of liberal hippies moving in from all over so who knows in 20 years it maybe a mountain California.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Well how rude!! Its not that liberal. But we do get a lot of liberal hippies moving in from all over so who knows in 20 years it maybe a mountain California.


Sorry, not trying to be rude, just stating my opinion. I have personal experience with what I say. Several relatives of mine have moved from southern California to Colorado. After 10 years, all of them want move out of Colorado because Colorado has become to much like the California that they moved out of to begin with.

What makes Colorado liberal are the transplants. The indigenous residence are the conservatives. I make trips into Colorado at least every other year for a week at a time and have seen the changes happen since the 60's.

If I was looking for a place to move that was more stable, I would look to the Black hills area or eastern Wyoming. At least in these locations there is a solid conservative populace and more important a much cheaper tax base.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Tweto said:


> If I was looking for a place to move that was more stable, I would look to the Black hills area or eastern Wyoming. At least in these locations there is a solid conservative populace and more important a much cheaper tax base.


A buddy of mine has a place in SD around Black Hills. He has mentioned about getting a BOL there. It's just to flat for my tastes. If anyone has some ideas for 50+ perferably 100+ acres out that way I would love to see them.

I have always loved CO. but am open to sugestions as well. I have to have terrain though, I CAN'T live in a flat area, I have to have mountains. Or at least cliff faces and good tree growth. If you know what I mean...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

sounds like any of the western states would have areas that meet your qualifications. MT, WY, CO, UT, NM, AZ, CA, SD, ND, OR, WA. I've traveled and hunted in many western states. all have- cliff faces and good tree growth


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Some of the prettiest country around is the western end of the black hills. From wheatland WY go north on some damn highway or another toward sturgis. Once you hit the black hills enjoy the view. And tweto I was kiddin about you being rude. As a 3rd gen coloradan I really miss how it was even in the late 80s. Very conservative and no traffic!! If everyone who wasn't born in CO would go back it would be so very nice!!


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Some of the prettiest country around is the western end of the black hills. From wheatland WY go north on some damn highway or another toward sturgis. Once you hit the black hills enjoy the view. And tweto I was kiddin about you being rude. As a 3rd gen coloradan I really miss how it was even in the late 80s. Very conservative and no traffic!! If everyone who wasn't born in CO would go back it would be so very nice!!


Those kinds of people are who I am wanting to avoid. I am looking for secluded, nearby pop. of max 20,000 prefer about 10,000. You know "just" big enough for a walmart "maybe" but small enough that you can know everyone confortably.
I come from a town of 2,000 and that was TOOOOO small for me. But at the same time I want to live about 20 - 25 miles out of town, willing to come in to about 5 - 10 miles as long as I am outside of town and not on a major freeway or even a minor freeway.
Add to that alll the usual, must have year round access to water, varied terrain, decent growing season (green house is OK too), neighbors are far enough away that I could hunt from my front porch.... and so on.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Often in the west there are few roads that are usable year round. there are state highways and federal highways and not much else. If it says "un-paved road" on the map you can bet it is a fair weather only road. Pretty tough to find what you want without boots on the ground.


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

My grandparents farmed in eastern CO, and all my cousins live along the front range, and every time I go visit, Denver has sprawled another 50 miles in every direction it seems.

By far my most favorite state, and would die to live in Ouray!


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Often in the west there are few roads that are usable year round. there are state highways and federal highways and not much else. If it says "un-paved road" on the map you can bet it is a fair weather only road. Pretty tough to find what you want without boots on the ground.


When you saw few roads that are usable, do you mean even to 4x4? Just as an FYI I lived in Michigan for years and still remember waking up with 12 inches of new snow on the ground. They used to close the main street at least once each winter so you could cross country ski, snow mobile, and other things right down the street. It was so fun.... sorry I digress, anyway do you mean a seasonal road and during the winter you would need something like a snow mobile to get in? I wouldn't mind something like that myself keeps more folks out that I may not want around.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Shammua said:


> When you saw few roads that are usable, do you mean even to 4x4? Just as an FYI I lived in Michigan for years and still remember waking up with 12 inches of new snow on the ground. They used to close the main street at least once each winter so you could cross country ski, snow mobile, and other things right down the street. It was so fun.... sorry I digress, anyway do you mean a seasonal road and during the winter you would need something like a snow mobile to get in? I wouldn't mind something like that myself keeps more folks out that I may not want around.


Here in Nebraska, we have "minimum maintenance roads", which are about every other road in the country. When you see that sign be aware that graders only work them a few times a year and not for snow or mud, or flooding. Even the best equipped 4X4 would get stuck (personal knowledge of this). So if you buy a home on one of these roads there will be times that getting home or out maybe impossible.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Tweto said:


> Here in Nebraska, we have "minimum maintenance roads", which are about every other road in the country. When you see that sign be aware that graders only work them a few times a year and not for snow or mud, or flooding. Even the best equipped 4X4 would get stuck (personal knowledge of this). So if you buy a home on one of these roads there will be times that getting home or out maybe impossible.


Thank god for tractors.  Besides living in MI, I lived in Missouri for many years and we had a bunch of roads like that too. The young kids in their 4x4's would get stuck and the old farmer with his old tractor would come pull them out then laugh at them because they didn't know better.  lol I know, I was one of the kids lol

I'm trying to talk my wife into convincing her dad to let us get his old tractor that he has from when he was farming... The joys of being married to a farm girl from MO.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Shammua, looks like you understand the road situation. Any moisture can make the roads impassable(or nearly so).


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Shammua, looks like you understand the road situation. Any moisture can make the roads impassable(or nearly so).


You know if your married to a wonderful woman like I am sometimes the impassable roads can be a good thing too... Sorry baby the roads are closed, I guess you can't go on that shopping spree after all... :eyebulge::congrat::ignore::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## beaniweeni (May 4, 2012)

As a native I love Colorado. That said, I agree with the water warnings, and the California folks moving in. Colorado, like Wyoming used to be a very independent state. Natives are still that way. We don't like being told what to do. Only the front range is crowded. Canon City is okay, kind of hokey.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

for an older couple where would you suggest? my dd lives in colorado springs.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

If I could find the right land I would really like to live up in the Steam Boat Springs region of CO. but so far most of the land I find up there is either $1 million or more, or it's in a very resort type area. So far I haven't had any luck finding my desired land/home.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I lived in the Four Corners area for a short time. Couldn't stand the winter. Moved to Texas!


----------



## floridacracker (Jun 25, 2011)

Water Water make sure you can drill a well deep enough and watch the cost. also there is a military base north and east of Canon City


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> for an older couple where would you suggest? my dd lives in colorado springs.


Try the arkansas basin along HWY 50 going southeast out of Pueblo. Lots of cheap small farms in the area and only an hour or two away from Springs. Pretty mild winters and sparsely populated. You can go west into the mountains for awesome scenery but don't bother farming. Its ranching only and tough at that unless you buy a huge ranch that can cut its own hay.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We looked at land in Colorado last Spring. Some of the best deals, price wise and remoteness, were between Grand Junction and Durango, as far as land that had trees. The cheap stuff in south-central and south-east Colorado was mostly flat to rolling, and brushy, and very dry. We talked to people that were selling a place 20 miles east of Pueblo and they said the ground is VERY hard.

We were told by a realtor that you generally have to have at least 30 acres to be able to drill a well, and you're only allowed to irrigate/water 2 acres of it (yard, garden, animals).

We've also been told by many sources that it's illegal to catch rainwater in Colorado, even for your own use or watering plants, whatever.

Someone who lives there might want to verify or dispute those things for me. :dunno:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

My son lives near Durango. Very very dry there this year. Many wells going dry(he's a plumber). When I visited about a month ago the hills were all brown.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I grew up in Denver and my dad caught our rain water. Nobody ever said boo so I would do it and mind my own business and not spread word around. Most people mind their own business in the more rural areas anyhow.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

we live SW of canon city up in the mountain area, sort of in between salida and canon and love it. texas creek area is nice too. yes, it can be dry, and yes you can catch rain water now. some areas are kinda remote, not all roads are paved so having a 4 wheel drive is a REALLY good idea.

not too many liberals around here but there are some for sure. majority of people are friendly and like to be left alone but are willing to help if one has a problem. (getting stuck in the snow, etc). lots of retired vets around. i dont think the winters are too bad, you get the occasional; snow storm that hits you and makes driving tough, an occasional blackout but this is no worse than any other place ive lived. you just have to be ready. in the last 3 yrs the longest black out was about 4 days. 

Lots of foreclosed properties up here and you can find some really good deals especially if you dont mind using some elbow grease. thats what we did, bought a foreclosure that needed a bit of work and spent some time fixing it the way we wanted.

the most critical thing is make sure you have a good well. ours is 400ft deep but a static water level of 42 for the last 12 years and 15gpm. and we have a hand pump installed on it that works good too. much better to get a place with an existing well and permit. less hassle. the larger your property parcel the better your usage permit. 

i wouldnt go east of pueblo, flat land, dry, very windy. good deals out that way if you dont mind the wind all the time. there is a nerve gas storage site in pueblo, i wouldnt want to be east or anywhere around that personally. 

there is always the concern of wild fire, take the smart precautions, and join the local volunteer fire dept. the one in our area is serious as a heart attack about any spark and jump immediately to deal with anything. they are Good. there are hazards no matter where you live, earthquakes, fire, floods, chemical hazards, etc, etc. i prefer these mountains.

oh, the soil isnt so good around here, you have to do amending and fix it but its definitely doable. yellow raspberries grow like crazy up here, lol. you just have to learn what to plant and what can grow here. a hoop greenhouse can extend your growing, its cheap and easy to set up.

i suggest you DO NOT buy in an area that has a HOA. when we were looking we found a fantastic place, off grid solar, 10 acres, great house with basement in our budget but it has an HOA...couldnt do this, couldnt do that, a real pia, oh, and the association was definitely liberal minded and fussy even for a remote rural area.

i think south central CO is a great place. lots of peace and quiet, alot of folks have some sort of prepper mind set, not all tho. but it is hard looking for work, not alot of jobs here at all. that can be an important consideration. the only way we can make it is we have no debt, the house is paid off and we grow alot of our own food, hunt and raise chickens. dh works seasonally and we just live on that. its not alot--poverty level actually-- but we get by and we live real cheaply and are comfortable. but we planned on being able to live here on very little income, it was our goal.

oh, cell service can be sparse in some areas but we have good high speed internet. there are pros and cons for every area, but all in all, we love it up here. if you or your family are social animals, well, there isnt alot to do, but if you like peace and quiet and being left alone, its a good area for that.

jazzy


----------

